# North Dakota Bowfishing AssM



## Night Owls (Aug 18, 2010)

We are moving to Williston from Wisconsin. I was wondering if there was a bowfishing association in North Dakota. We are members of the Wisconsin Bowfishing Association and really enjoy shooting a tournament trail. I would be more than happy to help out with anything that needs to be done. I have a 9 and 11 year old boys that live and breath bowfishing. Also if anyone is interested in a Passing on Tradition youth bowfishing championship next year I know some good sponsors and I have helped out with Wisconsins. Any info is appreciated.

Brad


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

get ahold of the archery club there there a lot of shooters in the area they have a tourney there every spring at Trenton I've shot there its a good shoot , alot of the same guys go to the Audobon shoot put on by the Minot club another good shoot just havent been able to make them the last year or 2


----------



## Night Owls (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help


----------

